# Picture Association: A New TPF game!



## slickhare (Feb 1, 2006)

i wasn't quite sure where to put this... so here it is. i got the idea from the word association game in off topic. 

the objective here is to post a pic youve taken that associates somehow with the pic prior to yours. for example: picture of a flower -> you post picture of a flower. the association can be whatever you like, even primary colors in the photos, as long as it makes some kind of sense. 

i'll start off:


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 1, 2006)

I am sure this will be moved to Off Topic..but cool Idea!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 1, 2006)

A POCKET for your pocket watch LOL


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 1, 2006)

This looks like a "Photo Theme" thread to me. Goes with the other games we were playing over there, such as "Semi-Scavenger Hunt Game" or "Where am I?" --- so I'll move it over there, ok?

Looks fun to me!!!


----------



## crawdaddio (Feb 1, 2006)

Blue for your jeans.............


----------



## Corry (Feb 1, 2006)

Great idea, and perfect for themes! 

Just make sure they are your own pictures you are posting!


----------



## errant_star (Feb 1, 2006)

sad for your blue


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Feb 2, 2006)

A fuzzy smile to cheer you up


----------



## Mohain (Feb 2, 2006)

(I've posted it beofre but it does fit).


----------



## slickhare (Feb 7, 2006)

bump! don't let it die just yet!


----------



## tgates (Feb 7, 2006)

From one goofy happy face to another...


----------



## jocose (Feb 8, 2006)

it's an old picture, but a close up of your pet:


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 8, 2006)

Because your cat's nose looks like the letter Y    LOL


----------



## joyride (Feb 8, 2006)

reminded me of this...


----------



## tgates (Feb 8, 2006)

A group of trees to match your tree reflection


----------



## digital_blue (Feb 8, 2006)

Some snow, and a bit of tree reflection...


----------



## Aoide (Feb 9, 2006)

Wooden Door


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 9, 2006)

A door can be wooden, elegant, or even green!




http://pic3.picturetrail.com/VOL14/582725/8952866/125336032.jpg


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 9, 2006)

A wooden chair on a GREEN floor! LOL


----------



## crawdaddio (Feb 9, 2006)

^That's a great photo Mommyof4!

Here's a greenish bench.........


----------



## mcoppadge (Feb 9, 2006)

A bench, to match your bench.


----------



## Knopka (Feb 9, 2006)

Right back atcha ! B&W bench...


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 9, 2006)

From bench to stone walkway


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 9, 2006)

Long shadow self-portrait makes me think of a long shadow self-portrait


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 10, 2006)

ahhh and the ground there reminds me of this  :


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 10, 2006)

...while the green of the few blades of grass that still make it in that dry soil remind me of this:


----------



## Flutterby (Feb 10, 2006)

And for your green, lush pasture I would love to give a galloping horse, but alas, the best I can do is a scared lamb on a cliff edge.


----------



## Gusterfell (Feb 10, 2006)

Some sheep to play with your lamb:


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## woodsac (Feb 11, 2006)

From 'close sheep' to...

'Far away sheep'


----------



## tempra (Feb 11, 2006)

From far away sheep and low light, to far away ponies and low light


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 11, 2006)

I see 3 Mallards


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 11, 2006)

I see two ugly ducks LOL


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 11, 2006)

Grumman Duck


----------



## Aoide (Feb 11, 2006)

Airic:  From Air to Water
Mine:  From Land to Water

The Galveston "Duck"


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 12, 2006)

Ah. Galveston Island! Reminds me of the fact that we were there almost exactly 11 years ago (I think we lived in the below place from Feb 5 - 11, 1995)


----------



## Aoide (Feb 12, 2006)

Galveston


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Feb 12, 2006)

Galveston Texas--Texas Bluebonnets


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 12, 2006)

Not sure why this happy look reminded me of this angry look


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Feb 13, 2006)

mad to pressurized (spelling?)


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 13, 2006)

From letting off steam to being "Contents under pressure" to the pressure of having to practise her maths along with her dad by her side in preparation for a maths test on the following day - my daughter feeling the pressure.


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 13, 2006)

Your photo reminded me of my niece Natalie


----------



## LadybearHilde (Mar 15, 2006)

My grandniece on the beach


----------



## mcoppadge (Mar 19, 2006)

A beach for a beach:


----------



## Aoide (Mar 19, 2006)

for a beach....


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 19, 2006)

From beach to *waves*:


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 20, 2006)

Crashing waves!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 21, 2006)

From crashing waves to rocky coast:


----------



## tempra (Mar 21, 2006)

If you have a rocky coast, you probably need a lighthouse


----------



## AIRIC (Mar 21, 2006)

Lighthouse


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 22, 2006)

And where there is _light_, there must also be shadow:


----------



## tempra (Mar 22, 2006)

More shadows, the business and the people


----------



## AIRIC (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## Charlsie (Mar 22, 2006)

From brand new shoes on the rack to an old, discarded pair in an abandoned house.


----------

